# Petrochromis community tank 210 gallon



## gonefishingaquatics (Apr 15, 2010)

Here is my tank

3m8f Petrochromis trewavasae

1m3f Petrochromis texas red fin ubwari

2m9f Petrochromis macrognathus rainbow kipili

4m4f Petrochromis Moshi Siyeswe (from Mahale national park)

Video


----------



## gonefishingaquatics (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## gonefishingaquatics (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## gonefishingaquatics (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## UMphreak (Feb 27, 2006)

Very very nice.


----------



## dwhit0725 (Feb 29, 2008)

Very very nice!!! Almost makes me want to switch over! Almost!!!


----------



## keitang (Oct 24, 2005)

Awesome fish! What dimension is your tank? :thumb:


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice :fish:


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

keitang said:


> Awesome fish! What dimension is your tank? :thumb:


Most of those

*Petrochromis community tank 210 gallon*

contain about 210 gallon :wink:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

keitang said:


> Awesome fish! What dimension is your tank? :thumb:


It is probably a standard 72" x 24" x 29" tall tank.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

:drooling:


----------



## #1 Cichlids (Jul 7, 2010)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marrylee (May 18, 2011)

Almost makes me want to switch over! Almost!!!...\\

__________________________________________
buy aion kinahbuy wow gold euwow gold for sale


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Very spectacularly awesome!!


----------

